# Proxy sites !!



## sahil1033 (Jul 28, 2013)

My college has banned many sites including proxy sites like ztunnel, ninjacloak. Can you please suggest me more proxy sites.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jul 28, 2013)

which websites you are trying to access?
they did that on purpose, didn't they?


----------



## sahil1033 (Jul 28, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> which websites you are trying to access?
> they did that on purpose, didn't they?


well, they've blocked many including torrent sites, imageshack, imgur, songspk and many more. I've not explored many yet but they've blocked nearly everything.


----------



## snap (Jul 28, 2013)

you could use proxifier and proxy list like Free Proxy List - Public Proxy Servers (IP PORT) - Hide My Ass!


----------



## sahil1033 (Jul 29, 2013)

snap said:


> you could use proxifier and proxy list like Free Proxy List - Public Proxy Servers (IP PORT) - Hide My Ass!


thank you, I'll let you know tomorrow if it works.


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 5, 2013)

snap said:


> you could use proxifier and proxy list like Free Proxy List - Public Proxy Servers (IP PORT) - Hide My Ass!



It is Blocked in my company


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 5, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> It is Blocked in my company


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 16, 2013)

****, hidemyass blocked in my college too


----------



## aaruni (Aug 17, 2013)

Try hideman. Its good, but you only get a few hours every week or so.

Hideman VPN Application - Get Free VPN Service

*Edit*
You only get 5 hours a week for *free*. You can always buy yourself more hours..


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 17, 2013)

aaruni said:


> Try hideman. Its good, but you only get a few hours every week or so.
> 
> Hideman VPN Application - Get Free VPN Service
> 
> ...


thanks a lot aaruni, hope it works


----------



## Inceptionist (Aug 17, 2013)

Anonymouse.org is good site as well.
I usually load Google's cached copy of the webpage if it is blocked.


----------



## EricGilbert (May 17, 2014)

Try *onlineproxyfree.com/ and if it is blocked too then tell me I will provide you unique list of proxies.....


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 17, 2014)

Kproxy also works good


----------



## .jRay. (May 17, 2014)

My college has a quickheal terminator protection on WiFi. Any way to bypass it? Using proxy sites doesn't help as they block new sites and only accessible is Google, wiki etc.


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 17, 2014)

Tunnel bear .. Its free and hell awesome !


----------



## powerhoney (May 18, 2014)

Hey, my college has blocked downloading from torrents... Anyway to make torrents work??? Am not talking about zbigz or filestream like service but is there any way to make torrents work in a torrent client like utorrent???


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 18, 2014)

^not possible, they may have blocked ports necessary for utp protocol.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 18, 2014)

Surprisingly the quick heal at my school doesn't block torbrowser
Try using it


----------



## avj (May 18, 2014)

Use TOR.


----------



## sahil1033 (May 18, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Hey, my college has blocked downloading from torrents... Anyway to make torrents work??? Am not talking about zbigz or filestream like service but is there any way to make torrents work in a torrent client like utorrent???


same here with my college, they've blocked peer to peer connection and that's the reason you just cannot download torrents


----------



## srkmish (May 18, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Hey, my college has blocked downloading from torrents... Anyway to make torrents work??? Am not talking about zbigz or filestream like service but is there any way to make torrents work in a torrent client like utorrent???



During my time, i used to pay for rapidshare accounts and download whatever the hell i want. The speed was so amazing that i was able to download a 700 mb movie in 20 mins - 1 hour


----------



## powerhoney (May 19, 2014)

srkmish said:


> During my time, i used to pay for rapidshare accounts and download whatever the hell i want. The speed was so amazing that i was able to download a 700 mb movie in 20 mins - 1 hour



Yeah, I have had to register on filestream and got a professional account just for that purpose... Cost me about a thousand bucks for a years service!!!  
Speed is good here...  Can download 2 GB in 20 mins, under 10 mins if done in the morning or during low traffic!!! B-) B-)


----------



## srkmish (May 19, 2014)

sahi beta. shane ho tum.


----------



## .jRay. (May 24, 2014)

Anyway to bypass quickheal terminator??


----------



## ankitj1611 (May 24, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^not possible, they may have blocked ports necessary for *utp *protocol.



utp is not a protocol.Utp is cable(unshieleded twisted pair).I think you meant to say UDP

and for proxy search for a http*s*:// ...it should work


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 24, 2014)

ankitj1611 said:


> utp is not a protocol.Utp is cable(unshieleded twisted pair).I think you meant to say UDP
> 
> and for proxy search for a http*s*:// ...it should work



my bad. i got confused.. its UDP alright.


----------

